

Three Arrested over Sony Hack - spauka
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/06/11/3241519.htm

======
PixelRobot
The title is not true.

I watched the press conference the police gave and they didn't mention Sony at
all until a journalist asked about the Sony hack and the police officer
answered the arrested could be related to it, maybe, but that they didn't know
if they were, and that they weren't going to charge them with anything related
to it unless they found out they were involved. So no, they didn't get
"arrested over Sony Hack".

This three guys were arrested because they were the administrators of a chat
Anonymous used for their online meetings. They could be related to some DDoS
attacks in Spain, though it's not clear how, and that's why they got arrested.
They're not being charged with data stealing so far, just regular DDoS attacks
against banks, political parties, foreign governments and similar
organizations. Not confirmed relation with the Sony hack so far.

------
epochwolf
Linkbait: "Mark Rasch, former head of the US Justice Department's cyber crimes
division, said he would not be surprised if Anonymous turned out to be linked
to the Sony data breach..."

